# Mx bike commuter conversion. PLEASE HELP!



## Cart_man (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am trying to convert an old MX bike with a seized motor into a Electronic bike just to commute to work and back. 

It must be able to at least get to 140Km.h since that is good enough for the highway and im guessing about a range of 100Km or so.

However I have been looking at motors and controllers and I am an Electronic Engineer but still does not do it allot of justice when I look at all this.

Besides that is what forums are for.

Also is the cooling system a total must or not really?
How much does this entire system roughly weigh with and without the cooling system?

So my question is where do I start looking for controllers and motors?
Another question ... is 45KW motor overkill ?

Thanks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I suggest you take a look at what others have done. EValbum.

If you're looking for a brushless or AC motor then consider acquiring the controller with the motor as a tuned package. Cooling systems depend on the motor (and controller) and duty cycle, along with the environment.

Regards,

major


----------



## Cart_man (Oct 25, 2015)

Ok but I have no idea where to start even on the already put together kits?

If I am to buy a separate motor and controller where do I start?

Would a 45KW motor be too much for an MX bike conversion?
I can currently however get my hands on a 20KW motor but its very expensive so I really need to know what I am going to require to make is worth while.

Obviously this is more experience then stats which is why I am on here.

Thanks
Cart


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Cart_man said:


> Ok but I have no idea where to start even on the already put together kits?
> 
> ...


Did you look at similar vehicle conversions here? http://evalbum.com/type/MTCY

Check out vendors and talk with them. Like thunderstruck or electricmotorsports.




Cart_man said:


> ...
> 
> If I am to buy a separate motor and controller where do I start?
> 
> ...


So ignore my advise. In that case, download the manual for the controller and read it. Understand it. Especially the part on the set-up or tuning and parameter settings. If you are confident you can do that, and/or have an uncle who an EE and willing to help you, then proceed. If not, then seek a motor/controller package which has been tuned by the dealer or manufacturer. Or go with a brushed DC motor. Separate DC motors and controllers are much less complex and fussy.

Regards,

major


----------



## Cart_man (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks allot man!

However do you think a 20KW or 10KW would be efficient ?

Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Cart_man said:


> Thanks allot man!
> 
> However do you think a 20KW or 10KW would be efficient ?
> 
> Thanks


DIY = do it yourself. Includes that decision. A lot depends on expectations and details. What power are similar conversions using? What can you afford? How does power choice fit with system? Like battery? Make a spreadsheet and do the homework.

Regards,

major


----------

